# help - maca, should I stop? - early ovulation



## purplepeak

Hi,

I have just had positive OPK result on Day 10 of my cycle. Normally I don't get positive OPK until day 15/16. (I don't normally even start testing until about Day 12, and only did so because of v healthy CM - sorry TMI). Day 10 is a bit early, isn't it? 

I am worried that I may have damaged cycle by taking maca. Googling suggests that maca can make you ovulate earlier and make cycles shorter. I am taking it in hope of maximising egg quality (ICSI cycle 3 is coming up, and we try naturally even though we've been told less than 1% chance of success due to 100% abnormal sperm heads). Should I stop taking it? 

Early OPK this cycle also means we haven't tried as much this cycle. DH has absolutely horrendous cough so I wasn't going to force him too it until i thought i was getting into fertile phase, which i thought would be about now, instead of which fertile phase will soon be over!

Anyone got any advice? Woudl be much appreciated!

PX


----------



## suzymc

hiya
i used to have maca too. i am convinced that it was also to blame for my early ovulation. So my advice would be to stop taking it or speak to a nutritionist about it
all the best
Suzy


----------



## purplepeak

Thanks Suzy. I really appreciate your reply. I haven't ever spoken to a nutritionist - have you? I know there is one at the Zita West clinic in London, otherwise I've not really come across them ...
I see you're cycling at the moment - very best of luck to you!
P.


----------



## RedCandle

Hi Purple

I  just wanted to give you my experience with Maca. I took it for about 3 months at a stretch once (I don't really take it anymore only because of the price, it can be really expensive!) I never ovulated early, but the third month I had TWO mature follicles measuring 21 and 20. I couldn't believe it and my RE was really surprised to see them on the ultrasound (we were getting IUI that month). She said, "WOW this is twin material!" I told her that I'd been taking Maca and she nodded. (The cycle didn't work - DH also had at the time 100% normal forms). 

I never thought it would be bad for you, or ruin your egg quality. I took one in the morning and one in the evening. I am not sure how much you're taking, but everything in moderation. 

For us, I knew it was hard for us to conceive b/c of MF, so I took the opportunity to do some exploring on my end. I wouldn't worry too much about one month being off, but if you have a months in a row with early ovulation I would get some tests done. 

My advice would be, continue with the Maca, and see how it effects the next month. Perhaps there will be a nice surprise around the corner!

Good luck!


----------



## purplepeak

Hi Redcandle,

That is really interesting. Thanks so much for your message. Actually I was thinking I had 'mittelschmerz', then thought I must be wrong because i had thought I had it on the opposite side a bit earlier. Of course I might have been imagining things and it might have been some other mild abdominal pain, however now you've told me about your two mature follicles I'm wondering whether I actually ovulated from both ovaries?!

Also I had positive OPK yesterday, negative this morning, then positive this evening, which puzzled me, but perhaps it was just a false negative this morning. 

We are doing ICSI again soon anyway, and i think I've probably got to stop maca before then in case of any interaction with teh drugs, but maybe I'll keep going until then. You've put my mind at rest!

We too have 100% abnormal sperm morphol by teh way. I think it is linked to dh's hypothyroidism. But we're trying naturally anyway - after all, you never know!

Thanks again! And very best of luck to you. I'd love to hear when you get your BFP - it gives me hope when morphol problems are overcome!
Purple


----------



## RedCandle

Hi Purple

Yes, we ladies with the MF morph problems need to stick together! It is a very specific problem which unfortunately does not have a whole lot of research devoted to it - unlike low count or motility - and there is a lot of debate among docs, some say it does not effect things, others say Oh you bet it does! Leaving us bewildered! However the good news is for you hubby, at least you have a clue as to why his morph is shoddy. You can tweek and adjust his thyroid medication and hopefully wiht time, find the right level where his guys look good. For us, my hub had an infection, which has cleared up nicely since the last 3 months, so we're crossing our fingers these days. 

As far as taking Maca during an ICSI cycle, I would talk to your doc about it, but my own input is that the only other time I tried Maca was when we did ICSI. There weren't any weird side effects from it and I produced a fair amount of mature eggs (12). That cycle didn't work but I don't blame the maca, it is purely and essentially a numbers/statistics game. 

The LH sticks can be so confusing! I've had that same situation, and decided that my body was trying to ovulate but wasn't ready yet, hence the neg after pos, but then it was pos again and I O'd. 

Anyway, good good great wonderful luck on your ICSI cycle!! I will definitely keep you posted if/when that illusive BFP arrives!!


----------



## purplepeak

Thanks Redcandle. Good to know about your maca ICSI experiences. 

Great news about your dh's infection clearing up! For us, docs at the fertility clinics have always told me male hypothyroidism doesn't affect fertility (although that seemed odd, given thyroid controls hormones) but now I have seen scientific papers saying it def affects morphology. So we're going to push to see an endocrinologist and hopefully - fingers crossed - sort morphol out. Still down for an ICSI cycle very shortly though (our 3rd and final NHS one), and think we'll do it, but I am probably more hopeful about possibility of achieving bfp later by adjusting thyroid medication. 

Very best to you and thanks again - hope you'll be letting me know about that bfp very soon


----------



## RedCandle

Hi Purple, 

Oh, well I am no doctor (I am a nurse, don't know if that counts!) but YES the thyroid effects fertility, in both women AND men. I am really sorry that you have been confused, but just go on the assumption that it most certainly does. I hope you see a well informed endocrinologist and that s/he acts like your "partner in crime" in this issue. You will most likely have success with adjusting his medication, but you never know!!! Good luck with the ICSI. Please keep us updated


----------

